# Goat pictures



## Suzanne_Tyler

Thought I'd start a thread to post Green T goat photos on. :camera:

First off, everyone's face:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

The wethers on the playground....

I was positive I had more


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Everyone set up, looking prim and proper...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dwopple and Song, Pinky's kids...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Selfies...

With just Dwopple. He was such a great selfie goat


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Scarum


----------



## catharina

Trying to post a photo of some recent kids....1 day old!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ohmygoodness!! Adorable!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Haven't updated in a while...

Some more pics of Dwop and Song, they came back to us last week.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Had a photo shoot with the wethers...
In the fourth pic we're having a little chat about good behavior :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## WitchHazel

They're so cute! Love that black buck's topknot (I assume it's a buck?)!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yep, he's a buck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dwopple and Song set up...


----------



## catharina

How pretty! Nice healthy looking coats too! What do you feed?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, you think so? Thank you!  I've had so much trouble trying to get the minerals right for the coats to look nice... Anyways, they get a local goat grain, free choice manna pro loose minerals, copper bolus every few weeks, and selenium e gel monthly. I'm about to start giving them kelp free choice and BOSS in the grain as well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Some new photos from today...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Some photos of goats I've drawn...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This year's kid crop. Dwopple, Song, Wot, Lad, Dontcha, Scarum, and Triss.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Some photos from today. 

Super happy with how their coats are looking (but I think I still have a ways to go!). I recently added kelp, boss, and cobalt blocks to their diet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

And Dwopple and Song, cause they're cute. I think I'm going to have to list these two for sale soon  They won't be so badly stressed to move again as when they had just arrived, but still, so sad to have to sell them.


----------



## catharina

Those kids are so darling, I'm suffering a cuteness overdose!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Haven't updated in a while...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Honey, 1 1/2 months pregnant -


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pinky, 2 1/2 months pregnant -


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks healthy and happy!


----------



## goatblessings

Thanks for sharing! Lovely goats - and a beautiful pup as well!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Thanks!  He's an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pinky at the vet's office for an ultrasound


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goats in the snow


----------



## Lisalisa89

I love your goats especially the very first pictured one. Also Pinky has really got some babies in there. Does she usually have twins or triplets? Oh and the glorious beard on your buck. He sure is royalty.


----------



## MoonShadow

Awe, Your goats are so cute!!!!! I love seeing your pictures, keep it up!!

I noticed you said you added kelp and a cobalt block to their diets. I noticed my goats fur because super soft after I added a cobalt block. And that after I added free choice kelp they pretty much stopped eating their goat minerals and stuck with the kelp. Have you noticed any changes in your goats yet?


----------



## JK_Farms

So cute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lisalisa89 said:


> I love your goats especially the very first pictured one. Also Pinky has really got some babies in there. Does she usually have twins or triplets? Oh and the glorious beard on your buck. He sure is royalty.


She has only freshened once, twins. She's a triplet herself. I'm thinking she'll have trips this time


----------



## JK_Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She has only freshened once, twins. She's a triplet herself. I'm thinking she'll have trips this time


I hope she has trips that way kidding will be easy for her since the buck is a lot bigger than her


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

MoonShadow said:


> Awe, Your goats are so cute!!!!! I love seeing your pictures, keep it up!!
> 
> I noticed you said you added kelp and a cobalt block to their diets. I noticed my goats fur because super soft after I added a cobalt block. And that after I added free choice kelp they pretty much stopped eating their goat minerals and stuck with the kelp. Have you noticed any changes in your goats yet?


Yes, they seem to be much healthier after adding those two. Super nice coats. I did suddenly add quite a few supplements in the last 4-5 months - BOSS, kelp, the cobalt block, selenium/e gel (about to start doing BoSe as well), doubled their copper, garlic, trucare4 - so it probably wasn't wholly due to the cobalt and kelp.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

More photos...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I haven't posted in a while.. More photos


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

...


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Awww, poor Pinky! ;-)
When is she due?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm not really sure. Here's hoping she goes soon, she's been dropping fake alarms for almost a month.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

suzanne_tyler said:


> i'm not really sure. Here's hoping she goes soon, she's been dropping fake alarms for almost a month.


:slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Cookies


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Aaaaawwwww!!! I think my baby fever just got worse, (sigh)


----------



## toth boer goats

They are so adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

More photos of the babes


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Oh my goodness! They are so adorable!!


----------



## billiejw89

They are SOOOO adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Moose Tracks


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww They are precious! I loved looking through all the pics! You have such a lovely herd


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Cherry


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Awww, she's so pretty!


----------



## catharina

What pretty animals they are!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Cherry is very pretty! Should have named her Black Cherry, haha!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's what Cherry is short for


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

...


----------



## New-goat-mom

They are all just so beautiful! Those babies are melting me!


----------



## goatblessings

Gorgeous!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Finally got some semi decent set up kid photos


----------



## JK_Farms

They sure are getting big!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bluebell









Breyers









Cherry


----------



## ksalvagno

They look great!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

My new girl Dance


----------



## Goat_Scout

She's so pretty! 

How many goats do you now have, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

8 currently. One is reserved and one is for sale


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dontcha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dance


----------



## bamaherd

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Dance
> 
> View attachment 124099
> View attachment 124100


How sweet!!! She's beautiful


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

bamaherd said:


> How sweet!!! She's beautiful


Thanks


----------



## wifeof1

Nice change of pace here. So many hiney pics, it's nice to see a pretty face.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

wifeof1 said:


> Nice change of pace here. So many hiney pics, it's nice to see a pretty face.


Lol


----------



## bamaherd




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

bamaherd said:


>


What a cutie!!!


----------



## bamaherd

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What a cutie!!!


Thank you!! They brighten our day


----------



## toth boer goats

All nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

My current herd of 3 (I haven't had such a low number in a looong time)


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goaties.


----------



## New-goat-mom

Such pretty goaties!


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fiona-black coat Fancy-no coat Banksy-purple and red coat and he is a calf not a goat


----------



## New-goat-mom

Awwww sweet babies! Fancy needs a pink coat! Lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Old Post Farm said:


> View attachment 124504
> 
> Fiona-black coat Fancy-no coat Banksy-purple and red coat and he is a calf not a goat


So cute! What breed/cross is Banksy?


----------



## Old Post Farm

he is a full Guernsey. he is supposedly of really great breeding so i am kindof bummed that we have to castrate him


----------



## Old Post Farm

a pink goat coat lol


----------



## New-goat-mom

Old Post Farm said:


> a pink goat coat lol


Wouldn't she feel sexy!


----------



## Old Post Farm

yeah she would lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Old Post Farm said:


> he is a full Guernsey. he is supposedly of really great breeding so i am kindof bummed that we have to castrate him


Why do you have to castrate him? 
We have a Guernsey cross cow and calf. The calf is 3/4 Guernsey and I am hoping to breed her to a Guernsey bull! I just love the breed.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i have to castrate him because he is going to be used for my county 4-H fair as a dairy beef calf and since he will be over six months or whatever so he has to be castrated. Guernsey's are defiantly a beautiful breed


----------



## bamaherd

Old Post Farm said:


> View attachment 124504
> 
> Fiona-black coat Fancy-no coat Banksy-purple and red coat and he is a calf not a goat


Goats with Coats!!


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fancy-black coat
Fiona-pink coat
a real pink goat coat (i did not plan this)


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## bamaherd

Boots and Midnite of Little Miracles Farm
They are Nigerian Dwarfs. 
Boots is the buck with the moon spots
Midnite is the doe behind him

Their little heads had to be shaved when we had their horns removed. Their cotton tops are quickly growing back.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are adorable


----------



## bamaherd

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are adorable


Thank you ️


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

...


----------



## bamaherd

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> ...
> View attachment 124984
> View attachment 124985
> View attachment 124986


They're beautiful!! Are they Alpines?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

bamaherd said:


> They're beautiful!! Are they Alpines?


Thanks  The sundgua and the cou blanc on the left in the first photo are Alpines. The cou blanc on the right is a mini alpine.


----------



## bamaherd

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Thanks  The sundgua and the cou blanc on the left in the first photo are Alpines. The cou blanc on the right is a mini alpine.


How beautiful


----------



## Kath G.

Lovely girls!!!


----------



## goat girls

They are beatilfull my herd is at 8 right now the only time I had 3 goats was when I started


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler




----------



## catharina

Alpines are the prettiest goats! How old is the log cabin? I like it!


----------



## goat girls

Dance is like "oh kids"


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

catharina said:


> Alpines are the prettiest goats! How old is the log cabin? I like it!


I am actually not sure how old it is. It was used as a tobacco barn. Maybe built in the late 1800s or early 1900s?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh, I just realized there was a shot of the cabin also.  I think it was built around the same time frame. I know the people who built it lived in it for a while and then built our house in 1949.


----------



## catharina

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I am actually not sure how old it is. It was used as a tobacco barn. Maybe built in the late 1800s or early 1900s?


That explains the big gaps between the logs, that they had to fill to live in it! Super interesting!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler




----------



## toth boer goats

Love it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

The herd today


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice herd.


----------



## goatblessings

Beautiful! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are so pretty!


----------



## wifeof1

Very pretty.


----------



## goat girls

They are all so pretty. Are the two smaller ones mini Alpines?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

One of them is, and the other is just a young Alpine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well, that is a downloadable file. Let me try again..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Take 2


----------



## goat girls

So cute! are the two smaller ones bred?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lovely herd  Is that your daughter in the video with the beautiful hair? Still have Nigis too?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

goat girls said:


> So cute! are the two smaller ones bred?


No. The Mini Alp is a whether, and then other will be bred next fall. This fall. Whatever


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

NyGoatMom said:


> Lovely herd  Is that your daughter in the video with the beautiful hair? Still have Nigis too?


Thanks 
She's my sister 
And no, I sold all my Nigies, except for the Mini (well actually I bought him...lol).


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well your sister has lovely hair lol....so now you have three?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yes, just 3. Tiniest little herd ever. But Dance will kid soon and I'm going to get an additional goat or 2 this spring


----------



## goat girls

"another goat or two" this sounds like GAA.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahaha^^^


----------

